# lite modified



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

where is this on the pattern tightness spectrum?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

between modified and improved cylinder.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks, i just got a bunch of tubes for my 870 and they are extended but i dont know if i like them. what do you gain from having an extended tube on your gun?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Besides being easier to change, they tend to pattern better because of the longer forcing cone. Depending on the brands, you can shoot larger shot through a tighter choke.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Actually the forcing cone is where the rec'ver meets the barrel,but yes the longer /extended tube will give you a better pattern,meaning more pellets in the kill zone and less "stray" pellets.Up until recently gun manufactures did'nt dwell on chokes whether they were fixed or tubed so thats where the aftermarket's made a killing.

I do know that browning and beretta barrels are backed bored and the forcing cones lengthend for two reasons,1st to minumize felt recoil,second for a better pattern.Target shooters have been tweaking their barrels for years,now we see it in field guns.The newer shotguns (3 I mentioned) now come with longer choke tubes to accomplish the same pattern forms as the aftermarket chokes and work great in the field or on targets.

You'll see ported tubes as well just like ported barrels,theory here is to minumize barrel jump on each shot and making it easier to get on target for the 2nd and 3rd shot.Not needed for the pump shotgun.

Just a few thoughts.


----------

